# What a great section! :: M5 Accident Photos



## cbay (Oct 20, 2005)

Well i have been waiting for this section for sometime now! and best bit is i was 1st to post a thread yay!   

Well below are some photo's i took quickly at the M5 Junction 5 as there was an accident and tailbacks for quite someway and my editor asked me to nip up and take some shots.

Picture One:








Picture Two:







Picture Three:







All thoughts and comments please...


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 20, 2005)

Well i don't think that this really conveys an accident.  Because I assume there is heavy traffic on the M5 frequently so without any visual evidence of the accident it can't really be assumed.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

I do get the feeling of accident.  Not soley based on the pictures but that's what the story is added for.  The first one shows the when and where.  The second shows some action or fear.  The third one shows what's to come.  The story tells us what's left.  If I were an editor, the only thing I'd say is to tell some finite details to make it complete; how many cars were invoved, were there any injuries, what caused the accident and what time the police arrived.


----------



## cbay (Oct 20, 2005)

Well all this information is avalible within the story the pictures just give you something to imagine and I am only 16 so I can't drive yet so i couldn't get images of the accident. But even if i could i wouldn't have cued for them. So its really i did well for what i could.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 20, 2005)

cbay said:
			
		

> Well all this information is avalible within the story the pictures just give you something to imagine and I am only 16 so I can't drive yet so i couldn't get images of the accident. But even if i could i wouldn't have cued for them. So its really i did well for what i could.



That's what I was saying..


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 20, 2005)

I think these are really great photo documentations... I don't usually see goot representations of what traffic really feels like... although I think you did a great job here!


----------



## cbay (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks! Well Press Photography is what i wish to do as my career so might aswell start building up a reputation and portfolio.


----------



## cbay (Oct 20, 2005)

My Editor has stated;

"The pics were an excellent addition to the story, and although they didn't tell the actual story of the accident they were accompanying a story which wasn't aiming to portray details of the accident itself in any more detail than a brief description of what caused the problems.

"As a local news site working in the Lydiate Ash area, near to junc 4, I felt it was important that we stuck to coverage of people stuck in the queues, rather than focussing on what the other news organisations would be doing and covering the incident itself.

"I think Craig did an excellent job at getting the shots - certainly a better one than I did when I was out around the back-streets to try and get shots of further down the carriageway - and he got the shots which told the story I was telling with my words: hundereds of people trying to get home, or to work, stuck in traffic building up right back to the villages main road at some points in the evening, as well as a brief mention of the interruption to local school open evenings and events."

"Overall, Im really pleased with Craigs work  and I think he did a sterling job. Not for any, unfortunately."


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 20, 2005)

I like the third one.  Well done.


----------



## cbay (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 24, 2005)

all i see is red x's.


----------



## RickyN29 (Oct 29, 2005)

You are 16? Wow, I would have never guessed, coming across other threads/posts of yours, you are very mature and a great intellect! Btw, is that you in your avatar? (cause that person doesn't _look_ 16 either.)

Disclaimer: I could be totally wrong and mistaking you for someone else on here, but I am pretty sure cause I always see 'cbay' and think eBay. :mrgreen:

P.S.  yep, only Red X's here as well.


----------



## cbay (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh yes! just relised i delted the picstures off my server, hang on ill upload them again in a moment.

Yes... I am 16 and yes that is me in the picture, thanks ill take it as a compliment. Yes it is related to eBay, as its my nickname that my mates made up as im always on eBay and i buy and sell alot of items so as my first name is Craig they call me cBay, lol I love it!

Please reply or PM me id love to know why you think this of me...


----------

